

Decentralized video sharing should look to blogs for inspiration - bootload
http://youtomb.mit.edu/blog/?p=23

======
thefool
The one difference is that videos take up a lot more bandwidth than blogs.
Hense, it is still probably prohibitive for the average person to post up
videos in this way.

